# Unsure on visa situation



## laucou (Dec 1, 2013)

Ive been married to a phiipina for 15 years and living in australia.She has both passports and I an australian and british .We want to live in the philippines and I read about all these retirement visas and bonds etc...im a little confused.
My question is "Do I have to go through all these processes to live there ?Can I get a visa for multi trips as I will travel , perhaps on my own , during any given year.I understand I can get a visa for 1 year if I enter with my wife but this is no good If I go out of the country during a given year as she would have to be with me.Im 60 years old .would appreciate some advice here.we will be building a house there.would things change if I wasnt to retire there just be a permanant resident?
Thanks


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

In answer to your post, there are several things you want to consider. If your wife is a Citizen of the Philippines and, perhaps, can or does own land, you can both live here but once you are established here, she has to petition you for permanent residency. The problem with the permanent residency, once approved to get it and get an ARC card, you are stuck here for one year and cannot fly out of the country. If she owns land here then you can build on it. However, you must make sure that you have a decent income that is guaranteed every month, i.e., better than 50,000 pesos a month. Not knowing the age of your wife, I can't answer you about what it would take for her to be able to work here. To get permanent residency for the 'probationary time costs about 15,000 pesos, once you have it, the process is another 12,000 pesos, then it is about 400 pesos a year to renew it and it is all done in Manila or Batangas. There are a lot of requirements to stay here, and once you do become a permanent resident you should be free and clear to travel but you have to have permission from Philippine Immigration to travel outside of the Philippines, both of you will need this.


----------



## laucou (Dec 1, 2013)

thanks for help.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Easy to get your Immigrant card in advance*



laucou said:


> Ive been married to a phiipina for 15 years and living in australia.She has both passports and I an australian and british .We want to live in the philippines and I read about all these retirement visas and bonds etc...im a little confused.
> My question is "Do I have to go through all these processes to live there ?Can I get a visa for multi trips as I will travel , perhaps on my own , during any given year.I understand I can get a visa for 1 year if I enter with my wife but this is no good If I go out of the country during a given year as she would have to be with me.Im 60 years old .would appreciate some advice here.we will be building a house there.would things change if I wasnt to retire there just be a permanant resident?
> Thanks


Things will be much easier if you show up and things are already done here's a short cut to the London Philippine Consulate they should also have forms you can download online, to save you some time, several have showed up from the UK and Australia only to find out they need a police clearance from their homeland without this you won't be able to get an Immigrant card it's a requirement

The Philippine Embassy in London

Most of your battle is finished your married to a Philippine citizen? or is she a dual citizen.

It's going to get old messing with travel agents all the time, best to get your I-Card out-of-the-way before your arrival, this takes less than 2 months, your only requirement after that is to check in on the first 60 days of the calendar year and pay a 310 peso fee (current fee). It's going to get old going back and forth, unless your heavy traveler, bottom line is the police clearance will eventually need to happen and they can not perform this here and so you will need to return to the UK and get this accomplished and dealing with fixers here can drain your wallet, I wouldn't want to arrive here and then mess with the bureaucracy from scratch.

Another helpful site for information is the Philippine Bureau of Immigration for the Immigrant card, more of an information site, the forms will need to be downloaded from the UK or EU website (I'm not so familiar with your area) Consulate that handles your area, I think this also can be done at the PBI but?, the other issue's are listed above.

The Bureau of Immigration, Philippines Official Website - ALIEN CERTIFICATE OF REGISTRATION


----------



## philnz (Sep 5, 2011)

JimnNila143 said:


> In answer to your post, there are several things you want to consider. If your wife is a Citizen of the Philippines and, perhaps, can or does own land, you can both live here but once you are established here, she has to petition you for permanent residency. The problem with the permanent residency, once approved to get it and get an ARC card, you are stuck here for one year and cannot fly out of the country. If she owns land here then you can build on it. However, you must make sure that you have a decent income that is guaranteed every month, i.e., better than 50,000 pesos a month. Not knowing the age of your wife, I can't answer you about what it would take for her to be able to work here. To get permanent residency for the 'probationary time costs about 15,000 pesos, once you have it, the process is another 12,000 pesos, then it is about 400 pesos a year to renew it and it is all done in Manila or Batangas. There are a lot of requirements to stay here, and once you do become a permanent resident you should be free and clear to travel but you have to have permission from Philippine Immigration to travel outside of the Philippines, both of you will need this.


I have a 13a Visa and a 5 year ACR card and Ihad no problem leaving Philippines after only 4 months.


----------



## laucou (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for tip..


----------

